# Laterite



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

What "recipe" would you use for mixing laterite and gravel for a planted aquarium? Is there a standard that everyone uses? How do you calculate how much you need?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

There is no specific recipe, laterite can be mixed with anything in the substrate. The basic calculation is 1oz per g.


----------

